# Cubewhiz.com 10 years old



## Bob (Feb 18, 2015)

I must be getting old...

Cubewhiz.com turned 10 years old last week! I hope it can continue to help new cubers in the future.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow  congrats! I know it helped me with a bunch of things.
VGJ making Cubewhiz.com C:


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2015)

I learned PLL from there! I still have the printed PDF from when I was first learning, with loads of them crossed out 

Btw, I just looked on the PLL page, and a couple of images seem to be broken.


----------



## Chree (Feb 18, 2015)

Just yesterday some dude on the bus showed me his 4LLL. I told him to go to cubewhiz.com to finish up his OLL and PLL.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 18, 2015)

Congratulations! I remember learning so many helpful things from your site back in the day. Here is to another 10 years 

-Doug


----------



## 2180161 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, I didn't realize it was 10 years old. I still use it as my home page, and learn my OLL's from there. 
OH btw, Nice job on the website Bob!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 21, 2015)

When I started speedcubing I used the site. Thanks for it!


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am learning all of my OLL's from there!! LOVE this website! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Logiqx (Feb 22, 2015)

I've used it a lot as well... CFOP, 4x4 and OH. Many thanks!


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Feb 22, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> When I started speedcubing I used the site. Thanks for it!



Bump.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

White hair.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 12, 2015)

*Bob Burton's Cubewhiz isn't working*

Bob Burton's Cubewhiz website doesn't seem to be working, Google says that it might be hacked.
Is it working for anyone else?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 12, 2015)

I tried it yesterday and it didn't work for me. I thought it was just my computer, but I guess not. It's still not working for me either.


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 12, 2015)

I was just going to his site to look his full OLL and Google wouldn't let the site load because it is suspected to be hacked :/


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2015)

It's had the "might be hacked" message for weeks now, and I've been able to visit it until yesterday night. It seems the hacking must be ongoing.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2015)

To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure what you might find on Bob's site that you couldn't find better elsewhere (no offence Bob ). If it's algorithms you want, there are plenty in the wiki.


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2015)

Dene said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure what you might find on Bob's site that you couldn't find better elsewhere (no offence Bob ). If it's algorithms you want, there are plenty in the wiki.



No offense taken. 

I think that this has something to do with my web host being bought by another company. I should have everything straightened out within a few days.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2015)

Bob said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I think that this has something to do with my web host being bought by another company. I should have everything straightened out within a few days.



Honestly, I think your F2L algs are the best I've seen anywhere, especially with the slot designation to help from multiple angles. From your site, I definitely recommend those to anyone who will listen.


----------



## Chree (Apr 13, 2015)

The site's been working for me this whole time.

This is always the first site I send curious people to. Best way to learn CFOP.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 13, 2015)

Dene said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure what you might find on Bob's site that you couldn't find better elsewhere (no offence Bob ). If it's algorithms you want, there are plenty in the wiki.



Bob's site is my first port of call when I need algs. The choice and the descriptions are excellent and the navigation is simple.


----------



## adimare (Apr 13, 2015)

Seems to be back up. Love the site, used it to learn COLL, only issue I found was with alg #40 which should be [U'] F (R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') F' instead of  F (R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') F' (that, or the red stickers in the picture should be on the right side rather than left so the U turn will place them in the proper spot for the alg to work).


----------



## explodification (Apr 13, 2015)

Shoot, the website is definitely down. I even tried going through a proxy website to bypass Google (maybe it was just blocking the site for "security reasons," who knows?), but that did not yield anything. What is impressive about this whole deal is that the webmaster actually responded to the complaints (thank you Bob), as opposed to ignoring it because he is bored of cubing.
tl;dr (if it can be any shorter): the site is down, thanks Bob for the fast response.


----------



## Bob (Apr 14, 2015)

adimare said:


> Seems to be back up. Love the site, used it to learn COLL, only issue I found was with alg #40 which should be [U'] F (R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') F' instead of  F (R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') F' (that, or the red stickers in the picture should be on the right side rather than left so the U turn will place them in the proper spot for the alg to work).




Thanks. I have literally received hundreds of emails regarding OLL #31 that had an F instead of F' or something. I fixed a few algorithms. Wow, I've been really lazy lol.

Anyway, the site seems to be working fine again.


----------



## LyrikTech (Apr 14, 2015)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Bob Burton's Cubewhiz pages*

For some reason I can't access Bob Burton's PLL and OLL pages on his website. Google says that they may have been hacked. Is anyone else experiencing this? 

http://www.cubewhiz.com/oll.php
http://www.cubewhiz.com/pll.php


----------



## King Mike (Apr 14, 2015)

I needed it for PLLs, I ignored Google's warning and went anyway. It never loaded.


----------



## Bob (Apr 15, 2015)

Those pages were redirecting to some other page first. Idk, it's weird. I reuploaded those two pages and it doesn't appear to be doing that anymore. I don't see the Google error, but let me know if you still do.


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 15, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Bob's site is my first port of call when I need algs. The choice and the descriptions are excellent and the navigation is simple.



Same. After wandering across Bob's site while looking for 2 look algs, I use it all the time.


----------



## jms (Apr 15, 2015)

I learned 4LLL from Cubewhiz.com.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2015)

Yay! It finally works for me! Thanks Bob!


----------



## Seanliu (Apr 16, 2015)

Love the site - learnt full PLL on there, but OLL on madmephisto's. Probably going to get some F2L tips from both. Also, where is badmephisto? I heard he is doing his PhD.


----------

